# Western Salt Spreader Wire Connectors - Need Help Replacing



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Long story short, I bought a setup that came with a salt spreader, which was left plugged in. I went to disconnect the spreader from the truck and had a hard time doing so. Eventually it came loose, and the plug end attached to the salter pulled a metal piece out of the plug end on the truck. I haven't really messed with it beyond that as I am getting other equipment up and ready to go, but my question is can I purchase an identical plug end(s) somewhere besides directly through western, or does anybody have any suggestion for two good plug ends for me to install in place of the old ones?

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it a tailgate salter with just 2 wires and a third on the side?

I would recommend this type. When done always use dielectric grease after.

http://www.andersonpower.com/products/powermod-hp-connectors.html


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

REAPER;1663128 said:


> Is it a tailgate salter with just 2 wires and a third on the side?
> 
> I would recommend this type. When done always use dielectric grease after.
> 
> http://www.andersonpower.com/products/powermod-hp-connectors.html


Yes, just a tailgate spreader. I was hoping to eventually hook up some lighting, but how I am going to do that, I do not know just yet, I am more worried about getting it running right.

I like the connector, but don't see a place to order them.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You can start here 
https://www.google.com/search?q=the...ors#q=anderson+electrical+connectors&tbm=shop

Or go to Amazon.com or eBay.com and type in Anederson connectors in the search.

My Western tailgate I had had a third yellow wire that ran in the harness for a light. A light is not to hard to wire up even if there is no wire in the harness loom.
Get some good wire and a good switch , throw in a fuse and you're good to go.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! I appreciate the help. Any minimum power handling specs I should pay attention to?

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

xjoedirt55x;1663160 said:


> Awesome! I appreciate the help. Any minimum power handling specs I should pay attention to?
> 
> Again, thanks for the help.


I would get something at least for 50 amps. Not that , that is what it takes but it will better handle the 15 amps or so it takes to run it. Also lube up the connections with dielectric grease, before ,during and after the season. That will prevent any more problems like you had.


----------

